# Invaision of the Pod LGD!



## CocoNUT (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok...So I've figured it out: aliens OBVIOUSLY came in the middle of the night and replaced Gus with a "pod people" version! That can be the ONLY explanation for the dog we now have. I mean...she 'watches' the hawks that fly over...and barks at them if they get 'too close' to the yard, she herds the goats away from the fenceline, she doesn't go after the guineas when they come into our yard...just watches them, and barking is reserved for 9-10PM only! I'll watch her from the kitchen window and there she is...being a totally "good" dog! She 'counts' the birds in their run and makes sure they're all accounted for...and still does her rounds with momma. 

Hmmmm......VERY interesting.....


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 2, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...So I've figured it out: aliens OBVIOUSLY came in the middle of the night and replaced Gus with a "pod people" version! That can be the ONLY explanation for the dog we now have. I mean...she 'watches' the hawks that fly over...and barks at them if they get 'too close' to the yard, she herds the goats away from the fenceline, she doesn't go after the guineas when they come into our yard...just watches them, and barking is reserved for 9-10PM only! I'll watch her from the kitchen window and there she is...being a totally "good" dog! She 'counts' the birds in their run and makes sure they're all accounted for...and still does her rounds with momma.
> 
> Hmmmm......VERY interesting.....


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 2, 2012)

That is awesome.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2012)

you made it through CocoNut!  and now you are all starry eyed for your girl! 

Love it. One day all the "bad days" will be such a distant memory you'll say , "Gus, no she has always been perfect"


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm keeping an eye towards the sky at night...just in case those sneaky aliens think they're going to come back and take back their "pod dog!"   If I manage to capture them, you think I could sell their services?  lol  

I'm hopefully optimistic!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2012)

They might need to come to our place! Badger, my GP, now 11 months old was real close to getting a "purple shot" yesterday!

All over trying to worm him! I will spare you the details! NEVER have I dealt with such an idiot! 

"D" is so great! Amy is great, Badger.......       but he is a great guardian. 

So Coconut where are our pics of the new lambie????


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok...but you asked for it! Prepare for cuteness galore! 

Here is "Snuggles Celeste Chillaxer" on our couch this evening! I'd tell you all the farm name we're thinking of...but then the eyes would REALLY start rolling...as it's a sense of humor thing. 





We got her a little sweater to help keep her warm. She's smaller than our cats...which doesn't really tell you anything considering our average cat weighs about 17 lbs! (they're not fat either!) 

Snuggles pretty much eats (bottle)...runs around the living room a bit...then lays down for a nap. She'll go out to the barn once she's just a little stronger - I think Gus would be too much for her right now. She was rejected by her momma and siblings...but having her in the house..she's really picked up a bit...interacting with the cats, checking out the rabbits, and snuggles with me on the couch! Her attitude has perked up quite a bit and she's much more interested in things other than just food. You can't see them in THIS photo...but her little "Yoda" hairs on her head KILL me! She's clean-faced and clean-legged...and has her little badger face going on. I have a bajillion more photos of her...but my computer is slow as all get up tonight...so the extra images will have to wait. 

Now I just have to find her a bottle baby buddy! (Hubby is already smitten with her!)


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh and Southern...if I manage to catch those aliens that replaced Gus with Pod-Puppy Gus...I'll ship them to you...so they can help with your furry loves! That could be a true cottage industry...renting out aliens to help train LGDs! 

As I'm typing this...I want you all to know that Gus is outside...barking and baying at SOMETHING! Probably one of the cats...but then again, with all the leaves off the trees...she can see things out in the neighboring pasture she couldn't before. So who knows? I did see a squished possum on the road not even a block from our house...by the neighbor with chickens. Could be....


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2012)

Just saw this!!!!!!!!

cuteness galore... you are not kidding.    

I can't wait to see more! You've got to pm me the name...I really could use a good laugh. I know where the Nut in CocoNut comes from 

BTW- Bader must have known I wasn't playin last night about the purple shot ( not sure if too many people know what that is) he took his 25 cc's just fine tonight!

I had D in too.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 3, 2012)

Maybe Badger was being nice so you'd like him as much as you like D! Poor Badger...probably just wants some snuggles inside the house...next to a warm fire...like some spoilt little fluffy lovekins! Not that you'd have any favorites or anything! 

Badger probably saw the look on your face as you went out there and figured it was futile to fight it! lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2012)

Badge hates the house, he was okay as a pup, but even then only liked it for a short period of time. D just loves everybody and the couch!!! But he too only wants to be in for about 15-20 minutes, except if its real hot then he wants to come in and lay on the ottoman in front of the window ac for hours. He takes over everything.


----------

